# Removal of Implant



## jdibble (Jun 29, 2010)

ENT performed an excision of  a defective laryngeal implant and also did a microlaryngoscopy to inject the vocal cord, but was unable to complete due to supraglottic edema.  I was coding this with 31571-52, but I cannot find a CPT code for the removal of the implant.  How would you code this procedure?  So far I am using the unlisted procedure code 31599, but I am not sure if there is another code I should be using.

Any help would be apprecitated!  Thanks.


----------

